# 99 Sentra Left CV Halfshaft Stuck.



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm trying to swap out my cv halfshafts, but am having MAJOR difficulty removing the left cv halfshaft (Driver side). The right one came out relatively easily with prying it with a screwdriver. My manual recommended placing a screwdriver into the right side of the transaxle and hitting it with a hammer to remove the left halfshaft. I was a little nervous to do this, but I tried it for a short time and it didn't seem to work. I then tried prying it with a pry bar and that didn't work either. I even resorted to prying it out with the pry bar by hitting it with a hammer, but it wont budge!

Does anyone know of a puller or other tool I can use to get this thing out? I've been at this off and on for two day and I am out of ideas. I'm afraid I might have to pay a mechanic to get this thing out for me. Any help would be much appreciated.

Also, during the whole process a slight amount of transmission fluid started leaking out of the transaxle (area where the halfshaft goes in). Is this normal?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Gear oil will leak out of the diff holes. The only solution Ive found to getting stuck axles out is to just keep trying till it comes out. Get that prybar IN there!


----------



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure this is gear oil. I have an automatic and this stuff coming out is pink and looks like automatic transmisison fluid. Also, it didn't start leaking until I started trying to get the left CV halfshaft out (the right halfshaft did not seem to leak anything).

I'll pry on it some more, this thing is got to come out sometime. If all else fails I guess I'll try to make my own pulling tool to seperate it.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

O, well then its atf


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

try pushing it back in, then pry it out from a position where its away from resistance, more like a slide hammer with a big pry bar (over 16 inches, this has been an issue before)
This gives the split ring a chance to move if its jammed.
It will come out !!!


----------



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks IanH. I will try that, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had this problem. Everyone at the parts store keeps telling me it should easily pry out. I'm going to give it a-go either this evening or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay, I got a FWD Axle puller on loan from my local Autozone and a slide hammer. Unfortunately their just wasn't enough space to use the slide hammer so I went ahead and put in the puller tool (essentially a horseshoe shaped tool which can screw onto a slide hammer). Instead of the slide hammer I got out my 21 inch pry-bar and a 4 lb sledge hammer. Hoping the puller tool would allow me to more uniformly distribute the force from the pry bar I hammered away at the pry bar. Unfortunately after nearly an hour of hammering and pulling by hand the axle did not come free. I can't believe such a little clip could be holding me up? The axle does pull out slightly, but it gets caught on that little circular clip and won't budge. At this point I'm going to have to give up and let a pro take over. If anyone out there has another suggestion or explanation for the problem I'm having I would love to hear about it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the clip gets jammed and bent then its very difficult to get it centered so it will compress and come out.
push it in and then pry it out with a sharp motion, then try again push it in, maybe rotate the axle 180 degrees, and try again.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

IanH said:


> I think the clip gets jammed and bent then its very difficult to get it centered so it will compress and come out.
> push it in and then pry it out with a sharp motion, then try again push it in, maybe rotate the axle 180 degrees, and try again.


+1. make sure you're using a swift motion to pull out the axle - it will "shock" the c-clip into coming out.

On a related not, I noticed that the service manual says to replace the oil seals when replacing the axles, however I can't find anywhere that actually has these seals, nor what that special tool is for that is pictured in the manual.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I didn't replace them.
If they don't leak don't mess with them !!!


----------



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it out FINALLY, had to use a massive pry-bar (not sure what size, but it dwarfed my 21 inch one). 

Unfortunately I just took it out for a spin and now ATF is leaking out of the left side output shaft, ugg. I didn't really want to replace the seals (and they weren't leaking before the fix!) I would normally agree with not replacing the seals if you didn't notice a leak before, but then again now I get to pull the new cv shafts out and replace the seals!

Thanks by the way for all the great suggestions and help from everyone.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you compare the old shaft with the new one ?

Is it fully seated ?


----------



## jstradling (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I did have the correct replacement shafts. As a side note, anyone with a automatic transmission and shopping at autozone be very carefull when buying the right side cv half shaft, they will try to sale you the wrong part. Take a good look at what is already in your car and make sure it is the same as what they are giving you before you leave (I had to special order mine).

Also, I did have the new shafts seated correctly (according the the FSM). Regarding the seals, it was indeed a damaged seal causing the leak. Pulled out the old seal and replaced it and my leak is gone. It most likely got damaged during my battle with the left side CV shaft.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------

